# HELP!! PLEASE!! URI? Please watch these videos!



## BellaHog (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi i just got Bella yesterday. She had a hibernation attempt yesterday because she was shipped and it must have gotten too cold . I feel so bad for the poor thing, i would have never had her shipped had i known she would have gotten cold. I warmed her up as soon as i opened the box and shes moving around great. But, i've noticed since i've gotten her she sneezes quite often and licks her nose. I don't know if this is because she's getting use to the new environment. She was on aspen bedding before and i have her on a fleece liner now. Also, when she sleeps i noticed she occasionally makes clicking sounds while breathing. Are those normal sounds? Or is that her lungs struggling to breathe.

The fleece liner shes on now was not washed with fragrance free detergent so i'm wondering if that is the reason why she's sneezing. At the same time I am very worried. I know hedgies are prone to URIs after hibernation attempts and i want her to be comfy and well! PLEASE PLEASE HELP. Anyone whos had a hedgie that has a URI and knows what it looks like/sounds please watch these videos. I don't have alot of money so i am hesitant on taking her to the vet. But if anyone thinks she's the slight of bit sick i will definately take her. Poor Baby, she's been through so much in the last day.

I've read through the forums for hours and I just need to know if her sneezing is actually sneezing or if she looks like she has symtoms for a URI

P.S i asked the person i got her from if they noticed sneezing before.. they said they didn't notice

Bella breathing while sleeping (at least i think she's asleep)-small clicking sounds





Bella sneezing/licking nose:




( Once at 7 sec, another at 16 (can't see her lick lips) , another at 20 seconds and another at 29 seconds)


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

Sneezing/licking is pretty typical in a new home Clicking normally is a very angry hedgehog noise, considering the immediate need for interaction and being shipped I can imagine her being upset even more so by sense a presence of someone strange. One of the seasoned veterans of HHC will hopefully post if they think its a URI issue, from what I understand its jut she is fearful and scared from the intense amount of change she has endured.

How old is this hedgehog and where did you get your hedgehog from?


----------



## BellaHog (Jul 21, 2011)

hi sorry, i forgot to add what her "normal" behavior is. (Hard to say whats normal though since i just got her). She's very very friendly. She has never tried to ball up when i try to pick her up. Infact she crawls to the cage asking to be let out and then crawls straight onto my hand.The only time she balls up was when she was going to sleep. When i recorded her she was alone by herself for a couple of hours (i think she was sleeping) but i can't be sure.

Also, she eats ALOT! and has been drinking water. She walked on her wheel a little, but she's still a baby and i think is still recovering.

Hope this helps any advice that is given.


----------



## BellaHog (Jul 21, 2011)

She's 8.5 weeks old. I got her from a craigslist ad.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

BellaHog said:


> hi sorry, i forgot to add what her "normal" behavior is. (Hard to say whats normal though since i just got her). She's very very friendly. She has never tried to ball up when i try to pick her up. Infact she crawls to the cage asking to be let out and then crawls straight onto my hand.The only time she balls up was when she was going to sleep. When i recorded her she was alone by herself for a couple of hours (i think she was sleeping) but i can't be sure.
> 
> Also, she eats ALOT! and has been drinking water. She walked on her wheel a little, but she's still a baby and i think is still recovering.
> 
> Hope this helps any advice that is given.


No problem, I doubt on one day you could say what is normal if you got her shipped.

Again did you get her from a breeder? It seems to me they weren't very knowledgeable as they didn't know sneezing is common in a new environment.

You said crawl? I hope you mean she was walking if she is crawling she needs to see a vet, Hedgehogs do not crawl they walk, they will walk really low to the ground, but they still walk.

When they are young and especially weak They will be seemingly friendly, again clicking is usually a very defensive noise and hedgehogs have been known to make many sounds in their sleep as its believed they dream.

Some purr, some chirp, some snore

If you really think your hedgehog is not well the best advice is a vet visit as far as I know.

Also what is the cage temperature at? she may be balling up because she is still cold to sleep.

Feel the belly and make sure it is warm 

hopefully your hedgie is okay


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

hmmm I am totally new so may be way off but Hazel has made that sorta noise...while on my lap snoozing happily. I thought it was a purr type thing/ snore maybe. Kinda sounds like a person with a booger stuck in their nose lol. (I checked her nose was clear and fine) In your video your girl doesn't look unhappy but sleeping. Hazel has only done it a couple times on my lap in her bag while snoozing...not a constant thing nor doing it while sleeping in her house so it never concerned me. Interested in hearing what experienced people have to say.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

I can't offer an experience/advice about URIs, but I have to say, your girl is beautiful! I hope she's okay and I can't wait to see more pics/videos


----------



## BellaHog (Jul 21, 2011)

Oops, i meant walking on her wheel slowly. Definately not crawling.
The person i got her from wasn't a breeder, they had babies on accident and were trying to give them away. I haven't been looking to them for information because i don't know how much they know. (Being as how she was in hibernation when i got her  and the food they have her on isn't the best :/. I'm planning on switching her diet but i didn't want to do it the first week as she has so many other stressors on her body right now ). i don't know how good of care she's had in the first 8 weeks. Her cage temperature at the coldest spot is 75 at warmest it is about 78-79. I am using a CHE so it is warmer in the middle. I'm definitely keeping an eye on her.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

I would watch her closely there's no telling how she will react in a day to know what is and is not normal yet. The sounds are hard to say but its not a wheezing sound so I don't think its a breathing issue. The wheel isn't a surprise, I'll bet she never had one  I will assume its a hedgie safe wheel.

Keep a close eye on her and if you really think somethings wrong its a vet visit, even now with those with a lot of experience will say there's so much still not known about hedgehogs and if your in doubt take them to the vet if your unsure cause hedgehogs even young ones are masters of hiding illness.

Ween her slowly off the food, she is likely stressed from the shipping, hibernation, and new environment and changing too quickly could stress her additionally. take slow steps to prevent the stress from overwhelming her 

you came to the right place we're always glad to help new hedgehog owners


----------



## BellaHog (Jul 21, 2011)

Just an update. I washed all Bella's bedding with fragrance free detergent to see if it helped her sneezes. Last night it seemed to help, sneezing definitely lessened But, I woke up this morning and she has been sneezing much more and even has a couple of "Big" sneezes now. I called the VET ASAP and got an appointment for her. I hope she'll be fine for 4 more hours... :/ but that was the earliest they could take her. I will post after the vet visit. Hopefully this post will help anyone who think their hedgie has a URI in the future.


----------



## hedgiebuddy (Jun 27, 2011)

I hope your little girl is ok! Getting her a vet visit was definetly the best idea. Many people don't go to the vet until there is a serious problem.


----------



## BellaHog (Jul 21, 2011)

Back from the vet. Unfortunately the vet who examined Bella has examined hedgehogs before but doesn't see them often :/. She tried to listen to her lungs but Bella kept squirming (poor girl). Because of this, the vet couldn't listen to her lungs. She did perscribe her Sulfatrim Suspension 50mg/ml to have 0.07 cc 2 times a day for 14 days. Does anyone know if Sulfatrim is safe for hedgehogs? I've read alot of posts about vets perscribing bad medicine for hedgies so i am a bit worried. (Especially since this vet doesn't deal with hedgies often).


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Sulfatrim is safe for hedgehogs, hope your baby gets better soon.


----------

